# I feel that im dying with you freebsd



## darkshadow (Dec 21, 2009)

why people use other crappy system while there somthing butfull stable like freebsd and it is free , thanks for you ixsystem they try to help but I feel if freebsd project stop , I wont use open source any more even I will leave development to other field


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 21, 2009)

What makes you think FreeBSD will ever stop.... It's fast growing system


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

It's already been around for more then 10 years and it's going to be around for a while :e


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 21, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's already been around for more then 10 years and it's going to be around for a while :e



I hope so, it's soooo much better than Linux.


----------



## hermit (Dec 21, 2009)

why u say so?


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 21, 2009)

That's love 
Know what though, never say never.
When I first got my feet wet in the open source world, I tried a small handfull of distros before coming upon Slackware. After that, I used that system for, hmm, somewhere between 7 and 8 years I think, and never at all got the itch to try anything else. I felt as you do.
Quite suddenly, I started reading things on FreeBSD and something made me want to actually try it, after all that time of refusing to use anything else. I tried it, got nervous at first because I couldn't make things work and alot of stuff was completely different, so I went back to Slack. Just a couple days later, I said "to hell with it, I have to do this" because something in me was pulling me like a magnet and all I could think about was FreeBSD.

Now here I am. As loyal and passionate about my OS as I used to be with Slack. I never thought I would change, but that extraordinary something came along that managed to make it happen.

So whilst it is cheesy, i'll say it again, when it comes to your system, you can "never say never".
  --Q


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 21, 2009)

Exactly my story... except that I used Gentoo


----------



## anomie (Dec 21, 2009)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> why people use other crappy system while there somthing butfull stable like freebsd and it is free



FreeBSD is pretty deeply rooted (no pun intended) in the ISP / hosting / network appliance space, and I don't see that changing soon. Additionally, take a look at some of the prominent donors the FreeBSD Foundation features. 

I don't have any scientific analysis to share, but I strongly suspect FreeBSD is healthy and that development will continue for a very long time.


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 21, 2009)

Surely someone can come up with stats on lines of new code versus time, along with how many downloads there are on the various FTP servers and so forth.


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 21, 2009)

When I made the switch to FreeBSD full-time, being the only OS running on my system, it was probably the smartest thing I ever did. Of course, I do still occasionally need Windows, so I have Windows 2000 installed in VirtualBox and another computer on the network that runs Windows XP. One OS can't do everything I need, but FreeBSD comes very close. There is no such thing as the perfect OS.


----------



## Zare (Dec 22, 2009)

FreeBSD won't pause anytime soon.

In my opinion, UNIX philosophy, a lot of simple small components working together as one && everything is a file is still, after 40 years, the best way for computing. I mean, if hardware still works on simple I/O operations, why should it's software interface be abstracted throughout tens abstraction layers? 

Anyone that ever tried kernel programming under Windows knows what i'm talking about. Year ago i tried to "port" some of my knowledge and mechanisms from FreeBSD kernel programming to WinNT. After downloading half of gigabyte of various tools, headers, god knows what, i spend several hours trying to figure it out. The thing is so abstracted that you need to be some sort of a Van Gogh to figure it out easily.

Sadly, Linux is trying to copy Windows in every aspect possible, the ends justify the means. GNU Holy Crusade against Microsoft monopoly grabbing every chance to convert Windows users to Linux, they actually started replicating Windows philosophy.

What i'm trying to say is, for us that love the UNIX way, FreeBSD will always remain the top choice when it comes to compromise between key factors; stability, security, hardware support, user application support. We don't have drivers for Taiwanese video cards and every Skype camera you can get for $20 like Linux, but we also don't have a bloated kernel.

If we don't get some mega computer architecture revolution, UNIX will still remain the best paradigm around, for us computer scientists and people who actually want to know every detail of computer's work, sacrificing the clickerty-click-next-next-finish fast way for the sake of security. 

That's why FreeBSD will be around for a long, long time.


----------



## hedwards (Dec 22, 2009)

Zare said:
			
		

> Sadly, Linux is trying to copy Windows in every aspect possible, the ends justify the means. GNU Holy Crusade against Microsoft monopoly grabbing every chance to convert Windows users to Linux, they actually started replicating Windows philosophy.


That and the refusal to have a proper base install is what I dislike the most about Linux. An install should be minimal with bonus points awarded if you've got a sane option for a more full featured install. It just makes me way too nervous worrying about whether or not my release is the same as everybody else's. Especially if I'm needing help.


----------



## vivek (Dec 22, 2009)

Also, Android's Success a Threat To Free Software:


> Google's Linux-based Android platform is finally making its presence felt in the world of smartphones. Around 20,000 apps have been written for it. Although well behind the iPhone's tally, that's significantly more than just a few months ago. But there's a problem: few of these Android apps are free software. Instead, we seem to be witnessing the birth of a new hybrid stack â€” open source underneath, and proprietary on top.



http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/12/21/142228/Androids-Success-a-Threat-To-Free-Software

This is dangerous stuff Linux is setting out...


----------



## aragon (Dec 22, 2009)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> Surely someone can come up with stats on lines of new code versus time, along with how many downloads there are on the various FTP servers and so forth.



http://www.ohloh.net/p/freebsd/analyses/latest


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 22, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> http://www.ohloh.net/p/freebsd/analyses/latest



Interesting. Looks like everything is on the rise.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 22, 2009)

hedwards said:
			
		

> That and the refusal to have a proper base install is what I dislike the most about Linux. An install should be minimal with bonus points awarded if you've got a sane option for a more full featured install. It just makes me way too nervous worrying about whether or not my release is the same as everybody else's. Especially if I'm needing help.



Which Linux? Do you know Slackware, Crux for example? what I really dislike are sayings like these.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 22, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Also, Android's Success a Threat To Free Software:
> 
> 
> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/12/21/142228/Androids-Success-a-Threat-To-Free-Software
> ...



I hope it won't kill your conspiracy  theory, but there is even lots of *BSD in Android. Namely the libc (OpenBSD/NetBSD) and many more in the base system. And dont forget the evil MacOS in the iPhone, heavily based on *BSD. Well, it's a cruel world ...

>open source underneath, and proprietary on top

Welcome to the world of *BSD


----------



## vivek (Dec 23, 2009)

oliverh said:
			
		

> Welcome to the world of *BSD



I forgot about Apple, they are way ahead when it comes to proprietary stuff. But I do not see, Apple name here? Why?
http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/sponsors.shtml


----------

